# Einbau TP177 (Siemens)



## Robot-Sun (16 April 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen geeignet Lüfter nennen den ich als Fremdlüftung für das TP177B von Siemens verwenden kann?
Dieses sollte in senkrechter Lage (-+35°) eingebaut werden.
Ich benötige aber eine nahezu waagerechte Lage.

LG Robert


----------



## vierlagig (1 Mai 2008)

in was für ein gehäuse? schaltschrank? pult? kasten? maße?


----------

